# 'böse' Webseiten mittels DNS-Server blocken

## Polynomial-C

*edit* Diese Diskussion aus LAN geht, Internet nicht herausgelöst --think4urs11

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ich nutze hier sehr zufrieden das Paket net-dns/pdnsd, als Nameserver eingestellt habe ich den vom ChaosComputerClub vorgeschlagenen AusweichsDNS Server in Hamburg mit der IP:  ip = 212.12.48.1 eingetragen. Dieser Server filtert nicht die von der (NRW) Bezirksregierung Düsseldorf gesetzten Adressen, also der soll laut CCC noch voll frei ohne Filter/Zensur sein. 
> 
> Zudem cached pdnsd auch die Einträge bis zu einer selbst festgelegten Größe in KB und die Cachezeit, der Cache bleibt selbst nach einem reboot erhalten, also ist eigentlich optimal.
> 
> 

 

Extremsten Dank an dieser Stelle für den Tip.   :Wink: 

Zwar sah ich bisher überhaupt keine Notwendigkeit, mir einen eigenen DNS-Servercache einzurichten, aber da man bei pdnsd auch Negativlisten erstellen kann, habe ich ihn mir gleich mal installiert und so ziemlich alle nervigen AD-Server, über die ich mich eh schon seit Monaten aufrege, dort in sog. neg{} Einträge aufgenommen. Dadurch kann ich jetzt beispielsweise heise.de wieder vollkommen Werbefrei genießen.   :Wink: 

Grüße

Poly-C

P.S.: Klar gibt es da auch andere Lösungen, wie diese ganzen AD-block Plugins, aber ich war bisher einfach zu faul, mir die auf allen meinen Rechnern zu installieren und dann auch zu pflegen etc. Außerdem scheue ich mich meistens, meinem seamonkey irgendwelche Plugins zu installieren, die ich dann vielleicht später nicht mehr sauber deinstalliert bekomme.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Und nun extremsten Dank an dich, das das Ding noch mehr kann als nur alternative unzensierte DNS-Server nutzen. 
> 
> PDNSd akzeptiert auch die /etc/hosts Dateieinträge, dort hatte ich bisher die AD-Server eingetragen, die ist bei mir rund 800 KB groß, und im Browser verwende ich dann adblock (ohne das Plus) um die leeren ADs auszublenden. Das was du schreibst, scheint mir eine viel bessere Lösung als die Hosts-Einträge zu sein, direkt mal nachlesen. 

 

kein Thema.   :Wink: 

Solche Listen sind recht einfach zu erstellen. In der /etc/pdnsd/pdnsd.conf.example stehen sogar schon zwei Beispiele dafür am Ende der Datei. Ich habe dieses hier genommen:

```
/*

neg {

        name=doubleclick.net;

        types=domain;   # This will also block xxx.doubleclick.net, etc.

}

*/
```

Man muß halt dann für jede nervige AD-Domain einen eigenen neg{} Eintrag erstellen, was die Configdatei bei vielen Ad-Servern relativ lang machen kann. Bei mir stehen im Moment elf Einträge drin.

Grüße

Poly-C

P.S.: Den DNS-Server aus deinem obigen Beitrag habe ich auch gleich in den pdnsd eingetragen. Dafür danke ich dir ebenfalls nochmal.   :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Man muß halt dann für jede nervige AD-Domain einen eigenen neg{} Eintrag erstellen, was die Configdatei bei vielen Ad-Servern relativ lang machen kann. Bei mir stehen im Moment elf Einträge drin.
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Ich habe heute den ganzen Nachmittag daran gesessen meine hosts Einträge bei denen Netze mehr als 7 Server haben in die pdnsd.conf zu übertragen. 

Habe jetzt 414* neg {} Blockeinträge in meiner pdnsd.conf und meine hosts ist um rund 60 % auf rund 350 KB Größe geschrumpft. Dafür ist meine pdnsd.conf nun 21,6 KB groß. Hab schon einen Krampf in den Händen.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Thargor

Könntest du deine neg {} vielleicht mit uns teilen?

Wir wollen doch alle Werbefrei surfen   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mr_elch

Darf ich mal fragen, was das für einen Vorteil hat? Ich benutze Firefox mit Adblock+ und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Werbung. Wofür der Aufwand?

----------

## Thargor

1. Nicht alle benutzen Firefox (ich z.B. benutze opera, reine Geschmackssache)

2. pdnsd setzt eine Ebene früher an (Mit dieser Lösung hat man die geblockten domains weder im Firefox, noch in opera, noch in lynx, etc)

----------

## think4urs11

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

> Darf ich mal fragen, was das für einen Vorteil hat? Ich benutze Firefox mit Adblock+ und habe keinerlei Probleme mit Werbung. Wofür der Aufwand?

 

- du hast mehrere PCs zuhause stehen und möchtest an einer zentralen Stelle die Liste der bösen Buben pflegen und nicht pro PC/Browser/User

- du kannst/willst aus welchen Gründen auch immer keine Plugins wie adblock und Co. benutzen

- du möchtest Usern die auf eine gelistete Seite zugreifen eine 'is nich wegen ...' Seite zeigen (ginge auch mit squid/squidguard/dansguardian/...)

- du bist Gentoonutzer und alleine deswegen schon anders als andere und bevorzugst eine 'geeky' Lösung

- sonstige Gründe 

Das erstellen der Config ist gar nicht so aufwendig; entsprechende hosts-Listen sind im Internet an beinahe jeder Ecke zu finden und daraus eine passende Config für pdnsd oder ein bind zone file zu erstellen ist mit einem kurzen bash script schnell gemacht (Gewichtsklasse etwas längerer oneliner).

Irgendwo gab es auch mal fertige zone files zum download aber der Link ist mir abhanden gekommen.

----------

## UTgamer

Nett vormuliert Think4UrS11, und richtig erkannt gespalten, hatte keine Zeit mehr so kurz vorm Gentootreffen um mich selbst drumm zu kümmern  :Smile: 

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> Könntest du deine neg {} vielleicht mit uns teilen?
> 
> Wir wollen doch alle Werbefrei surfen  

 

Bin gerade von unserem Gentoo Treffen zurück, war ein angenehmer Abend, nur leider etwas kurz geraten.

Habe jetzt für euch meine pdnsd.conf mit den vielen Einträgen auf meinen Webspace hochgeladen:

Wie erwähnt sind es nur Seiten mit mehr als 7 Unterdomainadressen unter diesen Oberdomänen, einige davon haben mehr als über 1000 Unterdomänen  :Sad:  für die ganze Welt, die habe ich markiert, so weitere tausende Einzeladressen verbleiben in meiner hosts, wie hier z.B einige sehr Bekannte:

```
adservices.google.com

adwords.google.com

google-nl1.s-x.nl

google.dotbiz4all.com

google123.web1000.com

googlebar.jps.ru

pagead.googlesyndication.com

pagead2.googlesyndication.com

red.clientapps.yahoo.com

orevel.yahoo.es

ad.yahoo.com

advert.heise.org

a.stern.de

ad.stadtplandienst.de

a.nvidia.com

s80.photobucket.com

...

...

...
```

Meine hosts werde ich nicht hochladen. Schaut einfach mal häufiger in eure Cookies, da findet ihr genug die euch auch direkt betreffen.  :Wink: 

Viel Spaß mit den sehr vielen Antitrackerseiten.

Antieinträge für Adserver, Cookie und Spywarespace (manche nur für Windows).

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

so, hier mal noch meine bisherigen Negativ-Hosts:

```
# grep name= /etc/pdnsd/pdnsd.conf | grep -v localhost | sed -e 's:^.*name=::g' -e 's:;::g'

doubleclick.net

a.ligatus.de

atdmt.com

serving-sys.com

oas.wwwheise.de

ads.newtention.net

ads.planetactive.com

mvc.mediavantage.de

austria1.adverserve.net

adserv.quality-channel.de

ads.ingame.de
```

Natürlich noch lange nicht vollständig und die Liste wird vermutlich mit der Zeit immer größer werden.   :Wink: 

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## UTgamer

Ja klar, für Einzeladressen, wie die von dir genannte "oas.wwwheise.de" (die ich in meiner auch habe) ist die hosts in sehr kleinen Netzen besser geeignet als ein "den {}" Eintrag. Erst im Netzverbund spielt es sich aus, das war mir aber definitiv zufiel Arbeit für einen Nachmittag  :Wink: 

----------

## mr_elch

Also für größere Netze kann ich das gut vorstellen, aber privat wäre mir das zuviel Action. Ich glaub ich werde alt   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das stimmt. Allerdings habe ich ein Heimnetzwerk mit nicht weniger als acht Rechnern. Außerdem hatte ich mit der /etc/hosts Lösung immer das Problem, daß die Seiten im Browser meistens bei den geblockten Werbungen erstmal hängen blieben und sich teilweise minutenlang nicht weiter aufgebaut haben. Möglicherweise hatte ich ja auch einfach nur die Einträge falsch in die /etc/hosts geschrieben, aber aus dem Grund kam diese Lösung für mich nicht in Betracht...

Ich hatte in meiner Verzweiflung bereits ein eigenes shellskript basierend auf iptables erstellt, was die fraglichen Seiten dann geblockt hat. Aber die Lösung war auch umständlich, da ich so immer sämtliche IPs, die hinter einem Domainnamen stehen können, herausfinden mußte und dann in das Skript eintragen.

Aus dem Grund war ich ja dann auch so überglücklich, als ich deinen Vorschlag mit pdnsd in dem anderen Thread gelesen hatte und herausfand, daß man das Proggie auch für sowas verwenden kann.   :Wink: 

----------

## UTgamer

Ich treibe mich des öfteren auf südamerikanischen Linuxseiten herum (meist Brasilien) und auch auf japanischen Hentai Servern  :Very Happy:  zudem lasse ich mich von der NRW-Regierung nicht als unmündig erklären, da mir die DNS-Auflösung teils viel zulange dauert oder gar manchmal wiederhohlt werden muß war ichs auf die Dauer leid mit den DNS-Servern meines Providers (Die auch gestern mal wieder ausgefallen waren http://www.citygator.de/bonn/leben_wohnen/nachrichten/meldung.php?id=3533 , es waren DNS & Radius; ich glaube hier in NRW tickt fast gar kein DNS-Server mehr richtig (haben die gesten evtl. den Regierungszugriff erweitert?), ich brauchte etwas besseres. Als du dann erwähntest das ich damit meine ewig lange hosts-Datei vereinfachen kann war ich direkt Feuer & Flamme, Anleitung gelesen und durchgeführt.

Dein Script für die IP-Tables werde ich mir aber mal herunterladen, wer weiß wann man soetwas mal brauchen kann.  :Wink: 

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

meine /etc/hosts füttere ich gerne mit http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/

Es stehen verschiedene Dateiformate zur Auswahl, hosts, adblock, ipchain, iptables, bind, ...

-andreas

----------

## think4urs11

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Irgendwo gab es auch mal fertige zone files zum download aber der Link ist mir abhanden gekommen.

  *magicteddy wrote:*   

> meine /etc/hosts füttere ich gerne mit http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/
> 
> Es stehen verschiedene Dateiformate zur Auswahl, hosts, adblock, ipchain, iptables, bind, ...

 

Den hatte ich gesucht, danke  :Smile: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Naja, amazon.de sperren.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, amazon.de sperren. 

 

Warum nicht? Jedem das Seine.

Ich habe auch einige Läden per Eintrag geerdet, mit denen will ich einfach nichts zu tun haben oder habe schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

-andreas

----------

## UTgamer

Amazon und Ebay, sind bei mir auch gesperrt. Mit solchen Spionagefirmen will ich nichts zu tun haben.

Eine Frau hatte ein Buch bei Amazon bestellt über irgend eine persische Historie, bei der Ankunft auf einem amerik. Flughafen wurde sie wegen des Buchkaufes umgehend auf eigene Kosten zurückgeschickt, sie galt als Sicherheitsrisiko.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Amazon und Ebay, sind bei mir auch gesperrt. Mit solchen Spionagefirmen will ich nichts zu tun haben.
> 
> Eine Frau hatte ein Buch bei Amazon bestellt über irgend eine persische Historie, bei der Ankunft auf einem amerik. Flughafen wurde sie wegen des Buchkaufes umgehend auf eigene Kosten zurückgeschickt, sie galt als Sicherheitsrisiko.

 

Das soll wohl war sein, ist aber bis jetzt der einzig bekannte Fall, ob die amazon Liste ausschlaggebend war, ist deutlich zu bezweifeln. Eh egal, 1. will ich nie in die USA, 2. bin ich bei amazon seit der Gründung Kunde, da ist genug Material vorhanden. Warum ist dann aber bei Spionagefirmen youtube nicht gesperrt? Oder studivz? Oder myspace? Google? MSN? Entweder richtig oder garnicht.  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

> Warum ist dann aber bei Spionagefirmen youtube nicht gesperrt? Oder studivz? Oder myspace? Google? MSN? Entweder richtig oder garnicht.

 

Weil Paranoia bzw. deren jeweiliger Ausprägungsgrad nun mal immer subjektiv und damit individuell verschieden ist.

----------

## UTgamer

Ach persönliche Paranoia ist schon da, ich kann euch sagen warum ich z.B. Youtube, Myspace, ... nicht so sperren brauche:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565687.html

^^ So handele ich z.B. mit den Macromedias, ...   :Very Happy: 

Und für die anderen Spyfirmen sind doch die Session-Cookies gesetzt. 

Bin gerade dabei, dies auch auf dem Rechner meiner Frau alles einzurichten, sie hat andere Seitenvorlieben als ich, und da ist es schon wieder etwas aufwendiger die richtigen Sessioncookies für ihre Surfgewohnheiten  ausfindig zu machen.

In meinem Netz haben die Tracker verschissen.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Wolle

Wo ihr hier so von pdnsd schwärmt, habe ich mir das Teil mal installiert.

Wie stelle ich denn ein, dass pdnsd keine Dyndns-Adressen cachen soll, oder vielleicht noch besser: nur zwei Minuten lang? Ich bin aus der Manpage da nicht so richtig schlau geworden und FAQ und $Suchmaschine haben mir gar nichts dazu gesagt.

----------

## UTgamer

Was du in Bezug von "Dyndns-Adressen" meinst erschließt mich hier nicht.

Niemand hier sperrt Dyndns-Adressen.

Wir sperren Tracker, d.h. Server die dich über Cookies deines Browsers identifizieren oder über z.B. einen Webbug.

Ein Webbug kann zum einen eine 1*1 Pixel große Grafik sein oder eine Werbebotschaft in Form von Bannern, Flash, Java, IFrame, Musik, ...

Diese eingeblendeten Dinge (Webbugs) verbinden sich zu Trackingservern, diese notieren welche Seiten du im Internet aufrufst, wielange du dort verweilst und was dich dort interressiert, danach bekommst du z.B. Werbung für z.B. exakt deinen Wohnort oder für z.B. Medikamente, Kleidung, Autos etc. Genausogut weiß aber auch ein Schäubleministerium welche Seiten du besuchst oder auch die Untergrundmafia die dann recht genau weiß wann du zu welcher Uhrzeit online sein wirst und wielange um einen nützlichen Trojaner oder Spamengines bei dir einzuschleusen (IP haben die bösen Jungs ja weil dein Browser dich/die IP-Adresse verrät).

Mit Dyndns-Adressen hat dies alles nichts zu tun.  :Wink: 

----------

## Wolle

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Was du in Bezug von "Dyndns-Adressen" meinst erschließt mich hier nicht.
> 
> Niemand hier sperrt Dyndns-Adressen.
> 
> 

 

Nee, so meine ich das nicht. Ich habe ein paar Rechner im Internet, die ich von hier aus über Dyndns-Adressen anspreche. Das sind Dial-In Leitungen, die wegen der Zwangstrennung der Telekom täglich eine andere IP-Adresse bekommen. Nun cached pdnsd die Adressen, und wenn jetzt der Rechner im Internet sich neu einwählt und ich auf ihn zugreifen will, bekomme ich von pdnsd die alte Adresse aus dessen Cache.

Es geht bei meiner Frage also nicht um das Blocken von Webseiten, sondern um die Nutzbarkeit des dafür vorgeschlagenen Programms pdnsd.

Sorry für die Unklarheit.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> Nun cached pdnsd die Adressen, und wenn jetzt der Rechner im Internet sich neu einwählt und ich auf ihn zugreifen will, bekomme ich von pdnsd die alte Adresse aus dessen Cache.

 

k.A. wie pdns arbeitet aber normalerweise sollte er sich an die TTL halten und gerade dyndns setzt diese ja sehr kurz.

Spiel mal mit den Parametern min_ttl/max_ttl herum.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Ein Webbug kann zum einen eine 1*1 Pixel große Grafik sein

 

Gehört habe ich schon davon, aber kann man sich sowas auch mal anschauen? Wie kann man die Sachen mitkriegen? Manchmal setzen kompetente Designer solche kleinen unsichtbaren Elemente zur Korrektur ihres schlechten codes ein...

----------

## Wolle

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Spiel mal mit den Parametern min_ttl/max_ttl herum.

 

Danke das war es. Ich hatte die pdnsd.conf von UTgamer übernommen. Dort steht min_ttl auf eine Woche. Nach zurückstellen auf zwei Minuten klappt's nun auch mit Dyndns-Adressen.

```
min_ttl=120;            # Retain cached entries at least 2 minutes.
```

Jetzt läuft's perfekt. Dank an UTgamer für die pdnsd.conf.

----------

## pgl

Hello,

My German is limited to "Ich bin ein auslander" (which is from a PWEI song anyway, also probably incorrectly spelled) and I don't understand most of this thread, so apologies for a) not being able to answer this myself, and b) posting in English.

I'm posting becuase I maintain the list of ad servers here:

 - http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/

and I wanted to ask, would it be useful for me to add a new format for people using the software discussed in this thread (pdnsd?)? It's easy to do.

cheers,

 - Peter

----------

## UTgamer

Hello, for our Česko (tschechisch) friend, 

This deny list I offered was made by myself. Some years ago I did download a host file of 2,5 MB of size from somewhere and did keep it current by my own. Due to years ago my no longer used Windows did become unstable by this file size and I had to cut down this list for under 1 MB of size, therefore I removed entries from Asia and south/middle America. 

For your info of this thread:

a) In some areas of Deutschland (NRW) we have now longer free DNS-servers at our providers and the  gouverment is censoring here. People out of NRW are seeking free DNS posibilities.

b) pdnsd is a proxy DNS-system, easy to setup and use, here is the web address of this project: 

http://www.phys.uu.nl/~rombouts/pdnsd.html

I made the propose to use it instead for this (NRW) locality and for other provider purposes. 

In the meantime we where informed that pdnsd can do more than to be only a DNS-proxy, and this thread did grow up with more and more informations to use it as a negotation proxy (Deutschland is even bigger than only NRW). 

c) Yes, if you say its easy to provide a better or bigger list, your work is welcome.

Its quite more handsome to ad one deny entry for ex. "hitbox.com" instead of more than 3000 entries in the host file for ex. this company.  :Wink: 

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *UTgamer wrote:*   Ein Webbug kann zum einen eine 1*1 Pixel große Grafik sein 
> 
> Gehört habe ich schon davon, aber kann man sich sowas auch mal anschauen? Wie kann man die Sachen mitkriegen? Manchmal setzen kompetente Designer solche kleinen unsichtbaren Elemente zur Korrektur ihres schlechten codes ein...

 

Was magst du an einem transparenten Pixel ansehen? Es ist für die Augen unsichtbar!

So könnte ein einfaches Beispiel aussehen.

```
<img alt="" src="a100.hitbox.com/C1641011.gif" height="1" width="1">
```

Das ganze noch mit etwas Javascript gewürzt, wird diese Grafik z.B. sekündlich von diesem Server geladen, soviele Sekunden wie die Seite eben in deinem Browser geöffnet ist.

Deine Cookies sind einzeln uninterressant, erst wenn du hunderte hast, kann man dir eine Nummer geben die dich eindeutig macht, sobald du wieder eine Seite besuchst dessen Trackingfirma deine ID kennt bekommst du eben die passende Werbung für die Themen für die du dich interressiert hast.

Werbefirmen sind dabei noch das geringste Übel, die Botnetzbetreiber sind das Richtige.

 *Wolle wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Spiel mal mit den Parametern min_ttl/max_ttl herum. 
> 
> Danke das war es. Ich hatte die pdnsd.conf von UTgamer übernommen. Dort steht min_ttl auf eine Woche. Nach zurückstellen auf zwei Minuten klappt's nun auch mit Dyndns-Adressen.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, diese Werte habe ich für mich selbst gesetzt gehabt da eine Auflösung für Überseeadressen bei mir bis zu 4 Minuten dauert!

Nimm als Beispiel mal eine südamerikanische Anti-Rootkitsoftware für Linux:

http://www.chkrootkit.org/

Ich habe nicht Lust immer 4 Minuten (über Netcologne, und was machen die in der Zeit? Für die Regierung mitloggen? Der CCC-Server benötigt ~15 Sekunden) zu warten um nach Südamerika duchzukommen. Japan geht dafür schnell, aber Südkorea kann ich total vergessen, da geht fast garnichts über meinen Provider, nicht mal die Flughäfen kriege ich aufgerufen, außerhalb von Seoul geht überhaupt nichts.  :Sad: 

Und auch gern geschehen.  :Smile: 

cheers,

Georg

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

gerade ist mir noch was aufgefallen...

wenn man einen Domainnamen als neg{} Eintrag in pdnsd mit aufgenommen hat, die Adresse aber bereits in der Cachedatei /var/cache/pdnsd/pdnsd.status drinsteht, ist dieser Domainname solange noch zu erreichen, bis er aus der Cachedatei verschwindet (in der Regel, bis die TTL für den Eintrag abgelaufen ist). Wer es also eilig hat und den Zugriff auf den Domainnamen sofort sperren will, sollte den Befehl pdnsd-ctl record [domainname] delete eingeben.

Grüße

Poly-C

P.S.: Vergeßt nicht, den nscd beim Testen von pdnsp abzuschalten. Der könnte euch sonst ziemlich gut an der Nase herumführen, wenn ihr trotz neg{} Einträge trotzdem noch auf den Domainnamen zugreifen könnt.

----------

## pgl

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> Hello, for our Èesko (tschechisch) friend, 
> 
> c) Yes, if you say its easy to provide a better or bigger list, your work is welcome.
> 
> Its quite more handsome to ad one deny entry for ex. "hitbox.com" instead of more than 3000 entries in the host file for ex. this company. ;)
> ...

 

Hello UTgamer,

Thanks for your reply. (Incidentally, while I live in Prague I'm actually English - but thanks for the kind welcome).

Just some background: I personally use the list in a very similar way - I have a local DNS server (Bind 9) that uses the list in a Bind config format to set itself as master for all listed zones, which then point to a null zone file. There's more information about it here:

 - http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/#othernameservers

You can get the list in the Bind config format by using the form at the top of the page, or this link:

 - http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/serverlist.php?hostformat=bindconfig

Obviously not much use to you, but what I was wondering was if you could please tell me:

if it would be useful to be able to view the list in a format that could be directly used by pdnsd (you have already confirmed this, I think) :)

and if so, what that format is (or the location of an example file that would show me)

I hate to be lazy*, but it would be great if you could save me the trouble of downloading and installing pdnsd to find out what its config files look like. :)

cheers,

 - Peter

* - this is not true

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi pgl,

on the first page of this Thread UTgamer already posted a link to the configfile he is currently using with pdnsd.

Most of the content is IMHO self explanatory. The important stuff are the neg{} entries which are used by us to block all those friggin' AD-hosts and other malicious domains.

If there's anything unclear to you, feel free to ask here.

Cheers

Poly-C

----------

## pgl

 *Polynomial-C wrote:*   

> Hi pgl,
> 
> on the first page of this Thread UTgamer already posted a link to the configfile he is currently using with pdnsd.
> 
> Most of the content is IMHO self explanatory. The important stuff are the neg{} entries which are used by us to block all those friggin' AD-hosts and other malicious domains.
> ...

 

Hello Poly-C,

Thanks once again for the helpful reply. I have one more question:

 - is pdnsd able to include external files?

I have added the format as an option, but not yet added it to the form on my main page where you are able to select which format you want to see the list in:

 - http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/serverlist.php?hostformat=pdnsd

(NB: it's possible to remove the intro at the top, and even just see the list as a plain text file (text/plain mime type) by specifying additional URL parameters.)

Currently there is no header or footer displayed; the easiest thing would be if someone could just download the list in the pdnsd format as an external file and just specify somewhere in the main config that it should be included. However, if that's not possible then I can add a standard header / footer quite easily (although this wouldn't be so useful for the end user).

(OK, two questions.) :) If a header and footer are required, could someone provide me with a stripped down version? Or can I just use the one you linked to?

cheers,

 - Peter

----------

## UTgamer

Hi pgl,

currently I do not know if pdnsd is providing external files (and I do not believe that).

The file Polynomial-C did link to is my current file, you can use its inhold.

The header I use is designed for my personal purposes and is no longer the standart, please do not use the linked one header.

The original header out of the installed package in file "pdnsd.conf.sample" I did just now upload onto my webspace, to download here: 

sample

Cheers,

Georg

(Edit: I'm impressed that you support so many blockers, one for every system).  :Very Happy: 

http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/formats.php

And just today at germanies biggest IT-news, I found this new address: a2.adserver01.de

----------

## pgl

Thanks for your help. I've left it as it is; seems more useful that way. Added a note about the new format here:

 - http://pgl.yoyo.org/adservers/news.php#pdnsd

Thanks again for your help, much obliged.

cheers,

 - Peter

----------

## Polynomial-C

Great work pgl. Thank you very much.  :Smile: 

----------

## UTgamer

Yes, great work pgl my greets and thanks too.  :Smile: 

----------

## Polynomial-C

Gerade auf einer Seite von heise.de gesehen:

```
<span style="font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; color: Black; font-size:7pt; font-weight: normal; text-align: left;">Anzeige</span><br>

<script language="JavaScript">

<!--

function pr_swfver(){

var osf,osfd,i,axo=1,v=0,nv=navigator;

if(nv.plugins&&nv.mimeTypes.length){osf=nv.plugins["Shockwave Flash"];if(osf&&osf.description){osfd=osf.description;v=parseInt(osfd.substring(osfd.indexOf(".")-2))}}

else{try{for(i=5;axo!=null;i++){axo=new ActiveXObject("ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash."+i);v=i}}catch(e){}}

return v;

}

var pr_redir='$CTURL$';

var pr_redir_def='~';

var pr_bust=Math.random();

var pr_pos='&pos=h';

if(pr_swfver()<7){pr_pos+='g'}

var prs="ads.PointRoll.com/PRServe/?ad=g672N2007625214140"+pr_pos+"&pub=heisede&size=336_280&code=no&targ=_new&hide=~&redir="+pr_redir+"&defredir="+pr_redir_def+"&bu="+pr_bust+"&r="+Math.random();

document.write("<ifr"+"ame src='http://"+prs+"' width='336' height='280' frameborder=0 marginwidth=0 marginheight=0 scrolling=NO></ifr"+"ame>");

//-->

</script>
```

Hat das noch einen adneren Zweck, außer AD-Block Plugins in die Irre zu führen?

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## UTgamer

Sorry Polynomial-C mit Internet Exploder Javascript von M$ oder MS-Registry-Mimetypes von Firefox kenne ich mich nicht aus, und da ich nur 64 Bit Browser verwende und Mozilla-Seamonkey anstatt Mozilla-Firefox, funktionieren bei mir auch nur ganz selten Flash-Plugins, ich kann es so bei Heise nur sehr schlecht nachvollziehen.

```
nv.mimeTypes
```

 Denke ich jetzt das es Microsoft Registry Code ist, damit befasse ich mich seit Jahren nicht mehr, mir sind diese Mime-Types auch nicht bekannt.

a) Die Server von denen die Flash geladen werden sollten zum größten Teil jedoch blockiert werden.  :Very Happy: 

b) Ich habe auch für Flashnutzer eine Anleitung erstellt das die Caches (das sind Flash-Cookies ) auch nur temporär gespeichert werden. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565687.html

----------

